# Logo



## Didier Guillion (18 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour les devs,

Ceci n'est pas une question.  
J'ai fait une recherche assez approfondie de ce qui existe comme langage de developpement sur Mac OS X pour les enfants. Et bien, c'est plutot positif.
Je poste ici le résultat de mes investigations, si vous désirez initier vos rejetons aux affres de la programmation, c'est des liens à suivre.

Pour l'instant, ma selection est XLogo

http://xlogo.sourceforge.net/

Il fonctionne sous Mac OS X de 10.2 à 10.4. L'intégration du langage est encore incomplete (par exemple pas de déclaration de procédure ou de fonction), mais c'est un OpenSource en Objective C, plutôt bien écrit. Il se compile du premier coup sur XCode. Ce qui m'a permis de traduire les commandes en Francais (si ca intéresse quelqu'un c'est dispo). L'interface est vraiment simple et à la portée des plus jeunes, disons 7 ans et plus.

J'ai également évalué ACSLogo ;

http://www.alancsmith.co.uk/logo/

Pas OpenSource, mais Freeware, une très belle implémentation, déjà traduite en Francais (faut aller visiter les preferences>Localisation) mais une interface très simpliste. Difficilement accessible par un enfant. Je dirait à partir de 14-15 ans. C'est dommage, il suffirait de peu pour que ce soit le meilleur.

Enfin,  XLogo,(c'est le même nom que le premier, mais un logiciel entièrement différent, écrit en Java). 

http://xlogo.tuxfamily.org/fr/index-fr.html

Très puissant également, avec plein d'exemples, mais d'une ergonomie lamentable. Difficilement accessible, même par un adulte.

Alors si vous avez d'autres liens, n'hésitez pas !

Cordialement


----------



## whereismymind (19 Décembre 2007)

Je n'y connais rien en programmation mais j'ai toujours voulu m'y mettre. Quel genre de chose peut-on développer avec ses langages ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (19 Décembre 2007)

Le logo est un langage avant tout destiné à donner un resultat graphique. Il est dérivé du Lisp si je me rappelle bien.  On programme une petite tortue qui dessine des droites à l'écran.
Cela initie aux notions de commandes, programmes, execution, boucles, erreurs d'ecriture, variables, fonctions etc...
La prise en main est très rapide. Je l'ai montré à mon fils hier matin, en une heure il faisait deja un petit programme.

Par exemple pour tracer un carré :

avance 100
droite 90
avance 100
droite 90
avance 100
droite 90
avance 100
droite 90

ou plus avancé :

repete 4
[
avance 100
droite 90
]

Cordialement


----------



## Didier Guillion (19 Décembre 2007)

Je continue mes recherches : 

J'ai essayé rapidement UCBLogo.
http://http.cs.berkeley.edu/~bh/logo.html

 Il lui faut X11 pour fonctionner, donc je ne suis pas allé plus loin que la phase d'installation.


StarLogo, 
http://education.mit.edu/starlogo/

écrit en Java. Je n'ai absolument rien compris à l'ergonomie. J'ai été incapable d'écrire un programme et de le lancer. Au lieu d'avoir une tortue, on en manipule simultanément des centaines. Apparemment ce n'est pas destiné aux plus jeunes.

NetLogo
http://ccl.northwestern.edu/netlogo/

écrit en Java. Apparemment une évolution de StarLogo. D'après les auteurs et en traduction libre "Environnement de modélisation programmable pour la simulation de phenomenes sociaux et naturels". Rien compris au fonctionnement ; ce n'est pas  pour les plus jeunes.

Cordialement


----------



## Mac iMesser (19 Décembre 2007)

Exact. Le Logo est dérivé du Lisp. On y a ajouté une couche de vernis pédagogique et le tour était joué...

Cependant même si, faute de connaissances, ses utilisateurs le réduisent à un outil purement graphique, le Logo peut parfaitement traiter des calculs et des chaînes de caractères. Il ne se limite nullement à faire bouger une tortue sur un plan !

Il dispose d'un intéressant outil (pour qui aborde la programmation) la "liste" et peut traiter la récursivité. On y trouve d'ailleurs toutes les notions de base en programmation (variables, procédures, tests, boucles, etc).

Toutefois, son environnement, son caractère "interprété" et sa rapidité d'éxécution le réserve à l'apprentissage de la programmation.

Très à la mode durant les années 1980, il a aujourd'hui presque entièrement disparu des écoles (ce qui est fort dommage) : aujourd'hui, on croit maîtriser l'informatique si on sait créer trois "dias" en PowerPoint.  _O tempora, o mores_ !


----------



## Didier Guillion (19 Décembre 2007)

Essayé LogoWriter :

http://www.thullen.com/logowr.htm

Une version de Logo en Francais mais ancienne, écrite sous Mac OS 9. Je n'ai pas pu la faire tourner sous Classic. Dommage.

Cordialement


----------



## clampin (19 Décembre 2007)

Bonne idée de thread..... Merci pour ces descriptions.....


----------



## Didier Guillion (19 Décembre 2007)

Essayé LogosX

http://www.cs.earlham.edu/~micahaci/logosx/#dl

Interface simple et claire, proche de celle XLogo, mais en Anglais.
Par contre, on est très loin du Logo, c'est une implementation minimaliste qui ne respecte meme pas les quelques mots clefs généralement admis pour le Logo. 

Par exemple, pour tracer une ligne discontinue, allez demander à un enfant d'entrer :

 F50UF50DF50

Mérite le detour. Pour l'éviter.

Cordialement


----------



## Didier Guillion (19 Décembre 2007)

Essayé LWLogo

http://lwh.free.fr/pages/prog/logo/logo.htm#DEBUT

Au départ une bonne idée : un logo en ligne écrit en Java, et en Francais, capable de fonctionner depuis un navigateur Internet. Malheureusement, cela ne marche pas (ou plus, car la mise a jour de la page date de 2000).
Par contre, pas mal d'exemples sont proposés au chargement mais non commentés ce qui est assez surprenant.

Cordialement


----------



## Didier Guillion (19 Décembre 2007)

Essayé :

Tortue

http://tortue.sourceforge.net/

Tortue est écrit en Java. Il apparait un peu plus austère que les autres mais s'avere une excellente implémentation du langage. Il gere pas mal de concept (dont les fonctions), meme si la syntaxe diverge legerement de ce que l'on rencontre en général.
Par exemple "repeat n [ commandes]" devient "repeat n commandes end repeat"

On y retrouve tout la simplicité necessaire à un enfant : une aire de resultat graphique, une aire de resultat texte et une aire pour saisir le programme, le tout dans la meme fenetre. Puis, un bouton "Start", c'est tout et cela suffit.

On peut simplement regretter l'absence de mode "pas a pas" et la non traduction en Francais des commandes (mais cela devrait pouvoir se faire)

Les exemples fournis sont tres sympa, bien que non commentés...


Cordialement


----------



## Didier Guillion (19 Décembre 2007)

Comme l'écrit Mac IMesser plus haut, et je suis entierement d'accord, le Logo n'est pas simplement destiné à faire des dessins programmés. C'est un langage vraiment puissant.
La "petite tortue" et les "zoulis dessins" auquel on la cantonné ont d'ailleurs tué ce langage.

Je ne sais pas si on continue a enseigner la programmation a l'école élementaire, mais je suppose que non. Apprendre a programmer c'est éduquer un concurrent à M$, l'initier à Word c'est en faire un futur client.

Pour ceux qui veulent comprendre le Logo, voici une excellente doc, très pédagogique :

http://xlogo.tuxfamily.org/fr/downloads-fr/tutorial-fr.pdf

Cordialement


----------



## Céroce (19 Décembre 2007)

Salut Didier,

J'avais la même recherche il y a à peu près un an, et j'avais fait la même sélection finale.
J'aurais dû poster ici mes résultats à l'époque.

Le logo est le langage qui m'a donné envie de faire de la programmation, pour son côté "dessins magiques" justement. En plus, si notre programme était le premier à être correct, l'instit nous donnait le droit d'aller le rejouer avec la tortue  la vraie  qu'on programmait en pas à pas avec des cartes perforées, et qui dessinait sur le sol.
C'est en redécouvrant le langage que je me suis rendu compte que c'était un dérivé du Lisp. En cours, nous avions pu voir les bases de l'algorithmie et aller jusqu'au sous-programmes, ce qui n'est déjà pas si mal pour une classe  de CM2.

En fait, je me demande ce que les instit' enseignent en cours d'informatique aujourd'hui. J'espère qu'on ne demande pas aux élèves de faire du traitement de texte.


----------



## tatouille (22 Décembre 2007)

Mac iMesser a dit:


> Exact. Le Logo est dérivé du Lisp. On y a ajouté une couche de vernis pédagogique et le tour était joué...
> 
> Cependant même si, faute de connaissances, ses utilisateurs le réduisent à un outil purement graphique, le Logo peut parfaitement traiter des calculs et des chaînes de caractères. Il ne se limite nullement à faire bouger une tortue sur un plan !
> 
> ...



espece de vieux TO7


----------

